# Cannot mount CD-Burner

## sulu

Hi

I really tried to avoid another tiresome "Buhuuuu cannot use my dear little CD-Burner" but i have been running out of ideas.

Situation: everything seems fine, at least formally .

cdrecord finds the burner but i can't make in mountable.

root@andy-linux dev # mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrw /mnt/cdrom/

mount: /dev/cdrw is not a block devicejavascript:emoticon(%27%3A?:')

Output of cdrecord:

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'IBM     ' 'DCAS-34330W     ' 'S65A' Disk

        0,1,0     1) 'IBM     ' 'DCAS-34330W     ' 'S65A' Disk

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) 'IOMEGA  ' 'ZIP 100 PLUS    ' 'J.66' Removable Disk

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

scsibus1:

        1,0,0   100) 'PLEXTOR ' 'CD-R   PX-W1610A' '1.03' Removable CD-ROM

        1,1,0   101) *

        1,2,0   102) *

        1,3,0   103) *

        1,4,0   104) *

        1,5,0   105) *

        1,6,0   106) *

        1,7,0   107) *

I'm using several other SCSI-devices so the burner shows up as fourth device.

=> I cannot use sg0 in /etc/devfs.conf for registering the burner into DEVFS.

Have a look into /dev:

sg0 -> scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/generic    (First SCSI-Disk)

sg1 -> scsi/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/generic    (Second SCSI-Disk)

sg2 -> scsi/host0/bus0/target5/lun0/generic    (SCSI-ZIP-Drive)

sg3 -> scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/generic    (should be the burner)

sg3 should be the choice. 

Adapt /etc/defvd.conf:

.......

# Give the cdrw group write permissions to /dev/sg3

# This is done to have non root user use the burner (scan the scsi bus)

REGISTER        ^sg3$       PERMISSIONS root.cdrw 660

LOOKUP          ^cdrw$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink sg3 cdrw

REGISTER        ^sg3$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrw

UNREGISTER      ^sg3$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrw

........

OK. Reboot ....

/dev/cdrw now points to sg3 

But i this fuck..javascript:emoticon(%27%3Aevil%3A%27)

.. device constantly refuses any mount.

root@andy-linux dev # mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrw /mnt/cdrom/

mount: /dev/cdrw is not a block device

So what ?

Oh forgot to post the SCSI-Settings in .config

#

# SCSI support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG_QUEUES=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

Any ideas ?

----------

## paulisdead

You probably checked this, but did ya set the CD writer as /dev/cdrw or /dev/sg0 in your fstab file?  You probably already did this, and I have no other ideas, so consider this a *bump*

----------

## sulu

Hi pauslidead !

I did.

fstab:

/dev/cdrw       /mnt/cdbrenner  iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

(brenner means burner in german)

greetz sulu

----------

## j7899

Well as someone who had the same problem and finally got it to MOUNT, I had to link /dev/cdrecorder to scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd not generic. You most likely need to recompile your kernel with generic scsi cdrom support and vendor specific drivers(something like that) under scsi. If you haven't recompiled since install you have to boot of the CD and swapon /dev/hdX, etc..... like in the original directions bascially you mount root, and boot, then chroot into it. Kind of a pain in the ass, but once you get those options compiled in it should list those devices for you.

----------

## sulu

Hi j7899 

(strang nick that is)

Changed SCSI-Kernel-Settings as recommended.

Still the same.

But i noticed something:

If i start my SuSE-Box the following message gets displayed

<6>scsi1 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

<4>  Vendor: PLEXTOR   Model: CD-R   PX-W1610A  Rev: 1.03

<4>  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

<4>Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

<4>sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

<6>Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

I miss this at bootime on my gentoo-box.

Do you have such a message everytime on boot ?

Could it be, that the emulation does not get started on my box?

I have the emulation compiled into the kernel, so the code for emulation is present. Should i compile the ide-scsi back to a module? Maybe the emulation must be forced before the devfs is been mounted, so the devfd knows whats device ist to be registered.

Could it be that something is missing in the boot process ?

You see, i'm yust guessing.

Thank you anyway.

Sulu

----------

## lx

You use a atapi/ide cdrecorder so you need to enable IDE scsi emulation, try looking in ATA/IDE menu, you can't miss it (I think, I'm not at home and can't check). If you have enabled this you need to add the following in your grub menu.lst (or lilo.conf).

```
hd?=ide-scsi
```

 *replacing the ? with a/b/c/d depending on primary master / primary slave / secon........

think you need the following option, can use Y instead of M:

 *Quote:*   

> section value description 
> 
> Block devices 
> 
>    Y Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support 
> ...

 

cya lX.

----------

## j7899

No mine doesn't display that. type /sbin/lsmod in you SuSE console and see what is listed and what might be missing from your Gentoo system.

----------

## sulu

Thanks folks.

I think it works now (first burn with cdrecord inprogress)

The burner was registered as sr0 not as sg0.

Changinig /dev/devfsd.conf to sr0 and reboot ...

mount OK.

I noticed that the CD_RW-Drive is quite slow now.

Do i loose the perfomance whitch comes with DMA-Support when mounted as an IDE-Drive?

cya

Andy

----------

